# 55 gallon calvus colony



## evanjames (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey everyone. I have a spare 55 gallon and I have fallen in love with the white calvus. I was thinking of making it into a calvus colony with a little school of syndontis and some snails for algae. I have a few questions. 
1) How many calvus would make a good colony with a small school of syndontis?
2) What is a good male/female ratio? I heard that they are pretty peaceful to their own species, but would male/female ratio be important?
3) I know it's not advised to feed them feeders, but I was planning on setting up a small 10 gallon I have in the attic and raising some guppies for treats. Is that okay? I think it'd be pretty cool to see my calvus eat some guppies.

This isn't really important, but right now I have some white cichlid sand. I was wondering if anytone thinks it would be nice to add some cichlid gravel (http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=8976). Right now I have slate, but I was planning on getting some river rock, if that makes a difference. I was planning to go just rocks and sand, no plants. I have a 10,000k and a actinic t5, which make my demasoni look great, but would a 6500k or similar be better than an actinic? Also, what species of syndontis would be best?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

When you say you want a colony of Calvus, do you mean buying a male and two females and expecting them to breed and establish a colony, or buying several and expecting a harmonious colony? If you are going to put them with Synodontis, I wouldn't expect any fry to survive as Synodontis is a night predator and will likely eat them all. A pleco would be a better option as these don't feed on fry. I have two Ancistrus (BN Plecs) though they aren't Tanganyikan.

Regardless of whether you intend to keep Synodontis, in a 55g I would recommend one male Calvus and a few females. I'd go for school of Paracyprichromis too and possibly a small colony of shell-dwellers like Multis, Brevis or Occelatus.

As to feeding guppies to your Calvus, I think the Calvus would have to be very large to actually eat them, and Calvus is one of the slowest growing fish I have come across. Calvus is a predator of fry, evolved with a compressed body to fit into nooks within the rocks of Tanganyika where fry seek shelter. They would likely just seriously injure or kill your guppies without ingesting them. In any case, I think it's cruel and unatural. Guppies do not exist in Tanganyika and are not the natural prey of Calvus.

I'm not familiar with Cichlid Gravel, I use sand as do most with Tanganyikan setups. I'd stick with sand.


----------



## evanjames (Nov 22, 2012)

By colony I meant more of a species tank. I don't really want fry, since I can't raise them. I kind of like paracyprichromis nigripinnis. Would those work? I also like the neolamprologous occelatus. Would those two species go together with some calvus?


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Some would opt against 3 species in a 55 gallon but I think it's fine as they occupy different niches. Calvus like rocks, Occelatus like shells and paracyprichromis occupy upper rockwork/open water. Just make sure you provide caves and rock work close to the top of the tank for the paracyps. Males like to 'hang' upside down or vertical against the rocks.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I would suggest you start with at least ten white calvus fry (assuming fry is how you want to start). Ideal ratio is whatever your group decides =P I like to try to establish three males of equal size - this is awesome if it works as the interaction among competing males is very entertaining to watch (I had this happen with one of comp tanks - nobody tried to kill the other and they constantly were posturing with each other - it was actually comical to watch). Three to five females would be nice. You stand a very good chance of multiple pairs forming. Glad you are not worried about fry as altolamp fry is very hard to keep alive even if you are trying. They will keep your synos happy  At a later date, if you want to keep fry, you can pull the shell before they start to wander.

Bonne chance!

Russ


----------



## upperwest (May 11, 2013)

Russ,

You seem to be the resident Alto expert! Quick question, is it advisable to have Calvus and Sumbu Dwarfs in the same tank or is it a bad idea? Cross-breeding? Bad mix? I had my tank all planned out...a half dozen Calvus, 10 Kilesa and reluctantly, some para nigripinnis. I just havent found any cyps or paracyps to be all that exciting. Unfortunately, the Kilesa sale didnt happen and so now I have a tank of juvenile Calvus and am contemplating what else to add.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

upperwest said:


> Russ,
> 
> You seem to be the resident Alto expert! Quick question, is it advisable to have Calvus and Sumbu Dwarfs in the same tank or is it a bad idea? Cross-breeding? Bad mix? I had my tank all planned out...a half dozen Calvus, 10 Kilesa and reluctantly, some para nigripinnis. I just havent found any cyps or paracyps to be all that exciting. Unfortunately, the Kilesa sale didnt happen and so now I have a tank of juvenile Calvus and am contemplating what else to add.


First: I would not mix kilesa with altolamps.

I have not kept Sumbu so I can't say for sure. I suspect a full size alto would treat a dwarf as a juvenile and that would be a numbers game. I advise a little bit of overstocking of altos to help with aggression. Always works for me. My suspicion is that it would work. Always a chance for breeding with species in the same genus. Alto fry are so hard to keep alive so I really wouldn't worry about it.

Julies and shellies will work good with altos and even syno cats. I'd be tempted to add leleupi myself. I am sure there are more species that can be added to that list - that should be a good start for ya 

Hope that helps!

Russ


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Russ,
Any specific reason why Alto fry are so hard to keep alive other than water parameters?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

bwestgsx06 said:


> Russ,
> Any specific reason why Alto fry are so hard to keep alive other than water parameters?


Early on I would have massive losses after a couple weeks without a clear reason why. Very common in the hobby.

Through a combination of diet, water quality, and environmental stimulation, I was able to see dramatic improvements (sometimes with 98% survival which is unusually high for altolamps). They require a lot of work in the first two months without ANY mistakes or inconsistency. There is a lot more that can be said (but I am on a quick lunch break at the moment). Michael, when yours start spawning, I'd be happy to help shorten the learning curve for you.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha that'll be a couple years I imagine but regardless I'm excited to grow these little guys out! I appreciate the help though!


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

My Alto colony is a battlefield...

I am starting to think to be fair to the fish I should pull everything else out but the dominant pair. I have a 55 standard with what I believe is 1 large male white, 1 small female white. 2 large male black, 1 small female black, and 1 alt o comp. I have never vented the fish so can't confirm sexes of anything except the large fish and the obvious pair. The only fish unmolested are the dominant pair all the rest are chased to the corners by the dom male. When he pisses me off and I chase him into hiding with the net the other 2 males swing down and say hello to his mate, but that's it. Even the other females (assumption) are chased off. I also bought all these fish in 2 groups... and at the time each group consisted of similar sized individuals. (tank has been up for over a yr)

I have tried a lot of hiding places, same result... now very few hiding places hoped with less 'territory' to claim it might reduce aggression.. I was wrong.

Meanwhile even my cyps are pretty aggressive, they are non jumbo and in this tank one cyp claims all of one side of the tank, all of the others are relegated to the other side with a couple in the top corner. They even dive bomb the alto's from time to time.

Might experiment with either a tank divider or some sort of ornament/Décor that can 'split' the tank with a good sight break between the two halves without being too obtrusive.. mebbe fake plants.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What is your décor? Can you post pics?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What if you remove all but one male and leave all the females?


----------

